# Dunnes VALUEclub coupon & voucher issue



## Charley (17 Dec 2019)

Has anyone had any issues using the mailed coupons along with the €10 off €50 ones?

I've used them both in the past few weeks since receiving the Christmas coupons but today all of a sudden, was told only the christmas coupons could be used and the €10 off €50 couldn't be used alongside it, even though I had spent another €50 over and above what the mailed christmas coupons allowed for?

I know it's doable as the cashiers & till has accepted them before so was it an error or is this the norm?


----------



## Sunny (17 Dec 2019)

I used combination. Says it on them. Can be used in conjuction with other vouchers as long as the spend requirement is met. Got my €45 off my €125 shop the other day so happy out. Unfortunately I have drank all the wine that was supposed to last until Christmas!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Dec 2019)

Never had any problem using both.  Sounds like one of the new Christmas staff not knowing the proper rules.  I would certainly complain or switch to another branch.   and see what they have to say.


----------



## Drakon (18 Dec 2019)

Computer says “no”?
Just scan them any you’ll all find the newer.


----------



## peemac (11 Jan 2020)

Possibly some of the items were on the exclusion list and when deducted, the total was under the amount required?

Exclusions include medicines (incl things like lemsip) baby formula, cigs and some other things


----------

